# Westchester Co NY



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

We're a large commercial only, snow management firm looking for drivers and subs for the following areas.

Westchester County New York

Also sites in 
Danbury CT
Brewster NY


Top rates paid. Drivers paid bi-weekly. Subs monthly. Payment ontime always.

Looking for plow trucks, loaders, backhoes, skid-steers with operators.

Also looking to rent late model equipment to be run by our experienced, mature operators. If you have a loader sitting for the winter, use it to make guarenteed monthly money for keeping it on site whether it snows or not.

We're also looking to purchase some plow vehicles, 1997-2005, 3/4 ton or larger.

Perfect opportunity for a smaller operation to have guarenteed work and guarenteed money.

DEPENDABILITY AND AVAILABILITY IS A MUST.

If interested call Joe at 845-897-5296.


----------



## tony19426 (Sep 12, 2006)

hey im in rockland what kind of work you got in westchester ur prob. no more than 20 min. email me [email protected]


----------

